# Park action shots and others *Photo heavy



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

I'm just going to keep posting pictures of my dogs in this thread because I take waaaaay too many to make a new thread every time, lol.

Here are a few fun shots from today. We finally got a long rope so that Squirt can feel free even if he isn't. 



Squirt and my partner Anthony 




The inevitable derp picture...


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Nice action shots at the park BCdogs. Looks like everyone had a fun time. Those feet getting tangled in the rope would make me nervous though.Thanks for sharing the pictures. It will be fun to check out this thread and see the changes in your dogs. 

Joe


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Awesome pics!! What breeds is Squirt do you know? Got the coloring of an Akita, chow and shiba inu  
Thanks for the pic update!


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

jttar said:


> Nice action shots at the park BCdogs. Looks like everyone had a fun time. Those feet getting tangled in the rope would make me nervous though.Thanks for sharing the pictures. It will be fun to check out this thread and see the changes in your dogs.
> 
> Joe


Yes it was making me nervous too, I think we're going to have to figure out a way to prevent that next time. Not entirely sure how, for today we just kept it really slack to make sure nothing got hung up.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Awesome pics!! What breeds is Squirt do you know? Got the coloring of an Akita, chow and shiba inu
> Thanks for the pic update!


The honest answer is that I have no idea! I do believe that his dad was mostly Rottweiler. We were told Rottie/Lab/Pointer by the owners but I think there is some bulldog in there somewhere. The DNA test came back Rottie/SBT/Viszla. I just call him a mystery mutt for the most part unless people ask for specifics, then I just say Rottie mix.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Great pics. Your dogs look great!


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## luvmyfurbabys (Jun 9, 2014)

I love the shot where he is in the air with his mouth open to catch the tennis ball.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

luvmyfurbabys said:


> I love the shot where he is in the air with his mouth open to catch the tennis ball.


Thank you! We've just got to work on his aim now because he NEVER catches it in the air, lol!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Great pictures! Looks like a blast That's my boy's idea of fun also. He wants nothing to do with the flirt pole, but he will jump over my head to catch a ball lol. Oh and don't worry my girl girl never catches it either lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

TeamCourter said:


> Great pictures! Looks like a blast That's my boy's idea of fun also. He wants nothing to do with the flirt pole, but he will jump over my head to catch a ball lol. Oh and don't worry my girl girl never catches it either lol.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha, I haven't tried him with the flirt pole but I don't think he'd like it either, he's not a toy fan at all, he just loves to jump for the ball and half the time he's not even trying to catch it!


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

In regards to Jttar's comment, has anyone used a long line on their dog before? I've been reading up on it and apparently the tangling issue is common and can be dangerous. Does anyone know a trick to preventing this? Squirt twists around in the air when jumping for his ball so I'm at a loss on how to keep it from getting wrapped up.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)




----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

such cute pups! I would also have your partner wear a golf glove or some type of glove. A regular rope can BURN hands BAD!!!! How come only one is tethered? Do you not have leash laws in your area? Just curious


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

ames said:


> such cute pups! I would also have your partner wear a golf glove or some type of glove. A regular rope can BURN hands BAD!!!! How come only one is tethered? Do you not have leash laws in your area? Just curious


Thank you! I've already learned the hard way about the rope burn, holy shit. My pinky is missing a lot of skin at the moment. It's a fenced-in field so they can be off-leash, but my male, Squirt is very reactive so he is ALWAYS leashed no matter where we are. If someone were to enter the field with their dog and he was off-leash, there's no way he's coming back when called and a fight's probably going to happen. Piggy's great though, she has perfect recall and leaves strangers alone.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Thought I'd share a few "Awwwww" moments, haha.








Also, don't mind the random socks in nearly every picture... they are total sock thieves. Our living room is where lonely socks go to die... :angeldevi


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

BCdogs said:


>


Awe best buds! Love it! Thanks for sharing:cheers::angel:


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Stephan said:


> Awe best buds! Love it! Thanks for sharing:cheers::angel:


They totally are, I'm hoping it stays that way.


----------



## Danesnpits (Feb 25, 2014)

Fantastic shots!!! Do tell, how in the world do you get them so clear when they are in action? I have a samsung galaxy camera, and tried the action freeze shot feature, to no avail. All blurry. I mean you can see every cute detail of these dogs!!! I must say...very partial to the brindle, but that tan one...eye candy!!!!


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Danesnpits said:


> Fantastic shots!!! Do tell, how in the world do you get them so clear when they are in action? I have a samsung galaxy camera, and tried the action freeze shot feature, to no avail. All blurry. I mean you can see every cute detail of these dogs!!! I must say...very partial to the brindle, but that tan one...eye candy!!!!


Thank you!! I mostly use an old SLR I got about 7 years ago. It's a Canon Rebel XT and I put it on the action shot mode. But some of those pictures were actually taken on my iPhone, believe it or not!


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

A few from our fishing trip today. They were veeeery interested in the trout.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

I can't believe how big she's getting!


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

They're looking good.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Looking dapper at the park.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

A few from the river today.







Soooo happy that the dogs have finally discovered a love for swimming!


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

I'm loving how Squirt is turning out now that he's losing his puppy body. I've upped his walks and we now do at least two 1 hour walks a day with lots of uphill, he's a little energizer bunny! He's dropped from 72lbs to 68lbs with increased muscle mass and I'm much happier with where he's at now. Can't wait to see how he progresses.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Oh and here's Piggy being a little model as usual...lol!


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Wow...... I like the dark dog!


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

hashbrown said:


> Wow...... I like the dark dog!


Thanks hashbrown! She's a little looker.


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

BCdogs said:


> Thanks hashbrown! She's a little looker.


Indeed! :roll:


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I can tell you with all authority Squirt's breed. HEINZ 57~


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

bluefamily said:


> I can tell you with all authority Squirt's breed. HEINZ 57~


Haha, yep! I call him a Backyard Special a lot, lol!


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

A few (okay, more than a few) new shots of Piggy zooming around the park.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

A few pictures from the first leg of our trip which we spent at my cabin. We left a bit earlier than intended and we've been having a great time so far. My cabin is on a small island with no cars or electricity. Very few people and the dogs just loved it!













Squirt absolutely LOVED his first time on the boat. He hung out on the bow with us just soaking up the sun.





And a few pictures of the fishing so far, which has been awesome. I missed the ocean. We got a nice spring salmon, a few ling cod, a few rock cod, and a few sole.







We're now in the city at my parents' house and everything's going well with the dogs here so far. Piggy gets a little overwhelmed at times but they're settling in. I'm sure I'll have more pictures by the end of the trip.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Oops, double posted the boat pic.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Great pics, looks like a fun relaxing time! What a nice catch too!


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Great pics, looks like a fun relaxing time! What a nice catch too!


Thanks!! We're having a great time and I'm loving the fishing. We only have trout back at home so it's been so much fun catching some bigger fish.

Squirt seems to be on his best behaviour, too. My parents have a very cranky old labradoodle and I was obviously planning on keeping them separated, but I let him attempt to meet her when we first got to the cabin and he just sniffed her and walked away. Hasn't looked at her once since. I'm so shocked, he hasn't been friendly with a dog since 8 months old, let alone able to ignore one and leave them alone in the same house!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Fantastic photo's Maggie! Squirt and Piggie look like they had a blast at the cabin. Actually, looks like everyone had a good time. Thanks so much for sharing with us. 

Joe


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Maggie? I thought you were a dude! Lol


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Maggie? I thought you were a dude! Lol


Bahahahaha! Look in the selfie thread or whatever it's called, I posted pictures of myself. Definitely female!


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

jttar said:


> Fantastic photo's Maggie! Squirt and Piggie look like they had a blast at the cabin. Actually, looks like everyone had a good time. Thanks so much for sharing with us.
> 
> Joe


Thank you! We did!


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

A few more pictures from our trip! Piggy turned 8 months and we weighed her in at 58lbs! She doesn't seem that big to me, but I guess she's really growing up now!





Playing with my aunt's dog Phoenix. She had sooo much fun. And yes, she is playing, she just makes a wicked crazy face. Lol.







A picture to show how Squirt's conditioning is coming along. I feel that he's at a perfect weight now that I've upped his exercise. Can't wait to see how he looks in another 6 months or so. Our scale at home usually reads around 72lbs, but in Victoria he weighed in at 62lbs. So either he's leaned out more than I thought or our scale doesn't work properly. 



Aaaaand they're almost exactly the same size now!


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

I saw a jeep!


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

hashbrown said:


> I saw a jeep!


Ah yes, the good 'ol Cherokee.


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

BCdogs said:


> Ah yes, the good 'ol Cherokee.


I know! I have sort of a jeep problem......


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

hashbrown said:


> I know! I have sort of a jeep problem......


IMO, there's nothing better than a reliable old Jeep! Mine's definitely done me good.


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

BCdogs said:


> IMO, there's nothing better than a reliable old Jeep! Mine's definitely done me good.


I'm harder on them than most.....


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Daaaaamn, I love that. I bought mine with the intention of beating the shit out of it. My best friend back home is super into 4x4ing, builds up his crawlers from stock Jeeps and Samis. He put in my lift for me and then I ran out of money so it's at a 3.5 right now, lol. I've done lots of mudding but that's about it in mine. Jealous!


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

BCdogs said:


> Daaaaamn, I love that. I bought mine with the intention of beating the shit out of it. My best friend back home is super into 4x4ing, builds up his crawlers from stock Jeeps and Samis. He put in my lift for me and then I ran out of money so it's at a 3.5 right now, lol. I've done lots of mudding but that's about it in mine. Jealous!


I would have to think you are in great wheeling country!


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Ohhhhh yeah! Mountains everywhere.


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

I have built a couple of cheros for friends and family. Very good trail rigs sorry for the hijack but I like to talk jeeps, Specially with jeep girls! Redog has a badass jeep as well.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

No problem at all! I'm always down to talk Jeeps but I definitely can't claim to be an expert


----------

